# XxJoshxX's 2013 Home Depot Challenge Build



## XxJoshxX (Aug 31, 2013)

So, I'm really excited about competing this year, so I'm starting my thread early, I'm thinking somewhere along the lines of a JEM but I might leave the middle pickup out, I'll use a beat up old Ibanez licensed Floyd, If that counts as ' repurposed '. It'll be a neck-thru ish construction , My home depot only sells 3/4 inch pieces of wood so I bought an 8 foot long piece of pine , so the neck and top will all be the same piece, but there will be another layer on the bottom to get a 1.5 inch thickness, finish options are still wide open.

Good luck to everyone else competing, this is gonna be really fun.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice one dude. 
Are you still gonna rock this headstock?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 31, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Nice one dude.
> Are you still gonna rock this headstock?


Yeah, I forgot to mention that, I'm using one of the headstocks from the Ormsby hypemachine run,(Ormsby Guitars - Custom Guitars from Perth, Western Australia - Electric Guitars, Handmade Guitars... the worlds best guitar!)but, I'm trying to use all left over parts from other projects and since I don't have any lefty/ reverse headstock tuners, I'm un-reversing it so its compatible with normal tuners.Version B.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

since the contest has officially started, ill start gluing up some wood, yes, right now.pics in the morning


----------



## Superwoodle (Sep 1, 2013)

Bamboo Flooring - Flooring.at The Home Depot


----------



## tommychains (Sep 1, 2013)

It has begun


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

Pics,pics,pics,pics
Body blanks glued up with TiteBond I.


The join on the front is alright, but the one that will be on the inside isn't very great.


This is the join that will be on the back, it looks bad in the picture, but that's only because I didn't bother wiping the glue off when it was wet, It actually looks just as good if not better than the one on the front.


One of the bad seams on the back side of the front (if that makes any sense),but it's going to be avoided on both sides.


A bad seam on the outside of the back piece, but the shape doesn't come anywhere close to it, the line you see isn't really the shape


I'm trying to get the fretboard slotted in the next couple hours


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

I was ready to slot my fretboard, so I used FretFind2d and taped up a couple pieces and glued them to my fretboard, I was halfway done when i noticed something...




Look in the middle of the page, i didn't overlap the pages to the right line, So the whole board was screwed...

But, I found a piece of home depot red oak that i had tried cerusing (cerucing?), so i started to sand it back and decided to slot it, 24 frets, sorry for sideways pic.




So later I will sand it off.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 1, 2013)

I like that fretboard. I like just about anything with a ceruse finish.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I like that fretboard. I like just about anything with a ceruse finish.


Ill sand it back to normal, then after its attached to the neck, i'll stain it black and sand it back


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

I didnt want to use any templates for the body this time (except for pickups of course.)
So I started by rough cutting the back of the body on the jigsaw




Front view




After an hour or 3 on the drum sander on my drill press




then i started on the bigger piece, i started to rough cut it , then i realized i needed to route for the truss rod, so i used a yard stick as a straight edge, and it actually worked pretty well





Of course the one part i messed up on will be showing at the headstock




then i started shaping the headstock on the spindle sander 




Then i started routing the edges of the neck using the yardstick again, I was a little too confident in my routing skills and thought "The router wont tip, Ill keep it straight", I was dead wrong, I had gotten done with one side of the neck and was just doing one last pass to clean up the edges, i let go of the router in one hand so i could turn it off and BOOM! The router tilts and skids and takes a couple chunks out of the side.




Its not that bad




You think I would learn from my mistakes, but i was really mad and just kept routing, once again i go to turn it off, the exact same thing happens  




After that I had a fantasy football draft and i was so mad i had to stop working. But i did try to fill the .... ups with some epoxy/sawdust




I will re route them and they shouldn't be too visible when the neck is carved.
I'm going out to dinner so there wont be any more progress today


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 1, 2013)

do you have one of those routers with the on off switch at the top instead of a trigger?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> do you have one of those routers with the on off switch at the top instead of a trigger?


Yeah and It sucks ( not the router, just the switch), I would so buy a new one if I had money, My job of mowing the lawn once a week doesn't pay much and i think my dad fired me today.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the same old type and have chewed up wood trying to turn it off after a pass.

It's a tough metal toggle switch too, takes a little force to flick it.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 1, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Yeah and It sucks ( not the router, just the switch), I would so buy a new one if I had money, My job of mowing the lawn once a week doesn't pay much and i think my dad fired me today.



try getting a router table for it. not sure how effective or safe this is but couldn't you take it away from what you're routing and then turn it off?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 1, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> try getting a router table for it. not sure how effective or safe this is but couldn't you take it away from what you're routing and then turn it off?



It is hard to lift the router straight up while it is running without causing more damage. Once it is floating off the face of the work it is easier for the bit to catch the wood and wobble the router in your hands and gouge much worse.
I found it safest for me and the wood to finish the pass, stop and hold the router steady and flick it off, wait for it to stop completely and then lift it away from the work.

Starting a new pass was just as difficult, the router has a kick to it on startup. Can't start the router while it is sitting in the channel with all the weight on the bit.

Had to start it away from the work, then carefully insert it into the channel to deepen it.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 1, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> It is hard to lift the router straight up while it is running without causing more damage. Once it is floating off the face of the work it is easier for the bit to catch the wood and wobble the router in your hands and gouge much worse.
> I found it safest for me and the wood to finish the pass, stop and hold the router steady and flick it off, wait for it to stop completely and then lift it away from the work.
> 
> Starting a new pass was just as difficult, the router has a kick to it on startup. Can't start the router while it is sitting in the channel with all the weight on the bit.
> ...



yikes. my router has a trigger but i'd be scared to do something like that.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

My problem was that when i let go to turn it off, my left hand wasnt holding tight enough and it just kinda tilted


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 1, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> try getting a router table for it. not sure how effective or safe this is but couldn't you take it away from what you're routing and then turn it off?



I have a table but when i use it i feel like i dont have any control of the router and i may leave a finger hanging over the edge. The last body i build i routed with a template and i felt like if the router jumped or something i would have no control of stoppling the body from flying across my garage ( which almost happened).


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 2, 2013)

So, i finished shaping the headstock




Ill use the bottom as template for the top




Top half routed




Finished routing with only a little tearout




The tearout actually just stays within the line of an actual jem, ill sand it out later.




Here's where i fixed the neck, It doesnt look great but its actually straight








Mmmmmmmmmm.......




Sanded down what will be glued together 




Little bit of clamping




Spread some glue, i ended up using a lot more then that




Aand....CLAMP



Since I only have 4 clamps this was really hard and there are going to be alot of caps on the sides that ill have to fill.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 2, 2013)

I know the clamps feel.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 2, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> I know the clamps feel.


I would buy some more but they're so expensive.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 2, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> I would buy some more but they're so expensive.



I know that feel too. when you get around to buying some remember this. if you think you have enough, buy more.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Sep 2, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> I would buy some more but they're so expensive.



If you can find a Harbor Freight store, they sell clamps (and really all tools) for like half of anywhere else. I wouldn't buy any tools that need to be precise there, but for something like clamps, it's awesome.

Harbor Freight Tools


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 2, 2013)

AndrewG716 said:


> If you can find a Harbor Freight store, they sell clamps (and really all tools) for like half of anywhere else. I wouldn't buy any tools that need to be precise there, but for something like clamps, it's awesome.
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools



Almost all of my clamps are from harbor freight. Can't beat them for the price.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 2, 2013)

AndrewG716 said:


> If you can find a Harbor Freight store, they sell clamps (and really all tools) for like half of anywhere else. I wouldn't buy any tools that need to be precise there, but for something like clamps, it's awesome.
> 
> Harbor Freight Tools



are they sturdy? i've been to harbor freight a few times with my dad for stuff but he says he wouldn't trust the clamps there.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 2, 2013)

One opened up right by my house, that's where the two black clamps came from, there not very sturdy though , I bough them like 2 weeks ago and one already broke, but, since I'm cheap i would buy them again. I literally have no money left to spend, I still owe my dad $15 for some of the wood.I think I have everything but fretwire from left over guitar projects.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been using these for a few years:

6" Quick Release Bar Clamp

I have 20 total, and have had a problem with just one.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 2, 2013)

6" isn't going to do it for me.


----------



## AndrewG716 (Sep 2, 2013)

I suppose with any cheap product YMMV, but if you just get c-clamps you can't go wrong. Also, I bought some bar clamps with a rectangular aluminum bar that have worked very well. Don't buy plastic ones might be the moral of the story?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 2, 2013)

the gluing actually turned out alright, i took the clamps off, refined the shape a little on the drum sander and behind the glue there was a nice tight seam all around the body except for two or three inches on the lower right side, but i was able to force some glue into it and clamp it so that it is a slightly smaller , glue filled seam.


----------



## Just A Box (Sep 2, 2013)

Superwoodle said:


> Bamboo Flooring - Flooring.at The Home Depot



I used that exact flooring in my last house. If I brought some with me when we moved, I'd be using it as a top.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 3, 2013)

Just A Box said:


> I used that exact flooring in my last house. If I brought some with me when we moved, I'd be using it as a top.



I would use it as a top, but im already worried, if the neck is at the same level as the body and i use 1/4 inch top with a 1/4 inch fretboard, my fretboard is the same level as my body.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 3, 2013)

^That has been done. On this stellar looking instrument!!


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 3, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^That has been done. On this stellar looking instrument!!



That's pretty fvcking boss. I'd be scared of breaking the neck though.


----------



## NickS (Sep 3, 2013)

That looks awesome!! I don't think I've ever seen that done before.


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

This is shaping up fast, nice headstock design


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 3, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> 6" isn't going to do it for me.



Yeah, I've got about 20 of the 6" clamps and 6 or 7 24" clamps. They all work quite well. The 6" clamps I use for everything from gluing drop-top panels on to laminating necks and attaching fingerboards and veneers and such. The 24" clamps I really only use for gluing 2+ piece bodies together.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd rather just use the bigger ones for everything.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 3, 2013)

Guitar &#10004;
Double-Sided Tape &#10004;
Template &#10004;
LETSSSSSSSSSS GOOOOOOOOOOO





Hog out some wood with a Forstner Bit, I had to use a hand drill because my press is too small








Take small bites




Finish with another pass and repeat on the other side




Only two humbuckers, I never use single coils, so why route for one, I'm debating whether or not to put in a monkey grip, this is turning from a JEM to an RG really quick, i haven't made up my mind yet.

Quick mockup




GFS VEH In the bridge and an Artec Hot Rail in the neck, Artec only because they're dirt cheap and they are literally the same as GFS pickups, same factory and everything.




Next step, Attach the fretboard, the only reason I'm doing that before routing for the floyd is so that i can get the placement from the scale length on the actual guitar instead of just copying the plans.


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 3, 2013)

*next step, install truss rod. unless i somehow missed that.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 3, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> *next step, install truss rod. unless i somehow missed that.


That was implied.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 3, 2013)

So first i needed to chop this part off





The truss rod route was about 1/32 of an inch too shallow, so the truss rod was above the surface of the neck by a little, i probably could have clamped it down and it would have been fine.So, I free handed this little slot




Perfect, It may bother me though




Install Truss rod




I NEED MOAR CLAMPS!!!!!




After it dried i put it up next to the strat




I'll trim it down tomorrow


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking pretty nice, Josh. Such swift progress. I haven't even touched a saw to wood yet...or even bought the damn wood!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 4, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Looking pretty nice, Josh. Such swift progress. I haven't even touched a saw to wood yet...or even bought the damn wood!


Thanks!

So, I flush trimmed the fretboard to the neck




And obviously it didn't taper down here




So I set up this crazy little jig




So the router sits on the oak board on top, then the router rides along the edge of the yardstick and cuts it to the correct taper.
Worked pretty well, ill have to chisel off the little lip on the body left over




It worked on this side but not as well


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 4, 2013)

Floyd time!
So I start by making a template, I'll only be using the bottom one




After a couple of passes I route using the body as a template




Then i use a flush trim bit to finish it from the other side




Ohhh man!








Then I decided I would do my homework.So, fast forward an hour or two, I routed the floyd cavity, I decided not to use my template and just route using my trusty yardstick . Its not perfect and i need to straighten the top left line (from the angle of the camera).These are the only pics I took.




I'm in love


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 5, 2013)

Question for the experts: Instead of thinning tke headstock from the top like a Fender, couldI thin it from the back and try to make like a tiny volute.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 5, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Question for the experts: Instead of thinning tke headstock from the top like a Fender, couldI thin it from the back and try to make like a tiny volute.



That's what I did to leave wood for a volute.

Instead of a flat fender head you can also thin the front and make it an angled headstock and still have the volute, that's what I did on my bass.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 5, 2013)

Okay, I attached this template




I know it looks really crooked but its a bad angle and i moved the camera before it was done taking the pic




Then i drilled the tuner holes, I acidentally placed them way too high up on the headstock




This is where disaster strikes, I tried thinning the back of the headstock with my crappy router sled




You can see where the router bit was set too deep and hit the truss rod channel




Its not as bad as it looks, the angle makes it look sort of like a crack when its more like a tiny little hole.
You can see it went through where i drilled a hole to start the truss rod channel, i drilled it too deep so it went through,




The headstock is also too thin now, so because its pine, its pretty weak, I now have two things in mind to both strengthen the headstock and make it look cool.
1.Cover the back of the headstockin thin steel to reenforce it.
2.After the contest Cover the whole neck and back of the body in Carbon Fiber (which I think would look awesome and would cover up the places i had to fill on the neck.)
I may do both.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 5, 2013)

You could glue some 1/8" thick oak onto the back of the headstock.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 5, 2013)

Draw some lines




Attack it with a rasp for about an hour




Then go at it with some 80 grit sandpaper








I Have blisters all over my fingers and it hurts to type this.
Tomorrow Ill try to get the control cavity routed and the belly cut done.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 5, 2013)

Ah yes, good ol' sanding blisters. I do not miss those and am not looking forward to them. This is looking great so far!


----------



## Solodini (Sep 6, 2013)

Just go ViK with the headstock and give it 30 layers of veneer!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 6, 2013)

You work pretty fast! Looks way better than I expect for a home depo build. Keep it up!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 6, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Ah yes, good ol' sanding blisters. I do not miss those and am not looking forward to them. This is looking great so far!


Yeah, tell me about it, and i'm still gonna try to carve the belly cut today 


Solodini said:


> Just go ViK with the headstock and give it 30 layers of veneer!


Lol. I should


jarnozz said:


> You work pretty fast! Looks way better than I expect for a home depo build. Keep it up!


Thanks!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 7, 2013)

So I literally got no work done yesterday so i got up this morning and got to work.
Drilled some holes 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 way switch and a surprise you'll find out later




Drew some lines




Routed for the recessed plate




Hogged out with a forstner bit




Cleaned up with the router, I know its ugly, i did it freehand and it wont be seen




I knew it would pass through, I was worried about it until I saw Musza's Skervsen and his bridge pickup cavity crosssed with the back trem cavity, so i knew it was okay.




I still have to figure out how to direct mount the pickups now.
Then i drew some more lines








Trusty ol' rasp




Using some finger protection this time




So the easiest way i've found doing this is angling the rasp really steep like this.




REALLY blurry but i bascally made a really shallow angle to make a > kind of.




Now all i need to do is flatten it out




Almost done, now i need to sand




Drew yet another set of lines 




And i carved them








Last line i drew was on the back off the lower horn to make it more comfortable








I'll be getting a new phone in the next few days which will hopefully mean better pictures.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome job on curving it! Looks like its going to turn out a pretty beastly guitar!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 7, 2013)

does anyone know how to drill the hole between the pickup cavities?
I forgot to pre-route when i glued them together


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 7, 2013)

25" Long Wood Bit Set - 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3 Piece

I cut mine down to about 18" long. The 1/8" one is pretty crap. I use the 3/16" for wiring channels.


----------



## Negav (Sep 7, 2013)

Woa


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 7, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> 25" Long Wood Bit Set - 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3 Piece
> 
> I cut mine down to about 18" long. The 1/8" one is pretty crap. I use the 3/16" for wiring channels.


I have one kind of like that around 15" long but I was wondering if i would have to drill a hole in each direction to make a "V" .


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 7, 2013)

The holes wont have to be that long. A single hole should do it. That's the way I've done them anyway.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 7, 2013)

HaMMerHeD,i tried it, it worked but i took some small chunks out of the trem cavity because i forgot to prop it up.






Okay, now a few hours ago i found a pack of left over abalone inlays that i didn't use for my last neck




Drilled some holes




Put a drop of titebond in the hole and hammered them in
First one




second one in




last one in




then i took a 14" radius block and roughed in the radius with some 80 grit sandpaper.




done!




better than i thought


----------



## Just A Box (Sep 7, 2013)

Dude!, take it easy. You know we've got 90 days to do this, right? Slow and steady wins the race...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 8, 2013)

Just A Box said:


> Dude!, take it easy. You know we've got 90 days to do this, right? Slow and steady wins the race...


I wonder if i can enter twice?lol.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 8, 2013)

I shaped the neck today using only a rasp and a block plane, I went really thin this time, im assuming im less than 2mm away from the truss rod, it feels great though.
Pics to follow sometime tomorrow afternoon.School is slowing my progress.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 10, 2013)

I lied, so I'm uploading them today.
Ive never shaped a neck like this before so i supposed this is a good build to experiment with
Some stain.




All taped up




Stained, wiped off, x3=




Then i had to make a stepped cut for the volute




Guidelines






Rasped some depth references




Then took out the block plane




Take shallow bites




Almost halfway there










Initial shaping done





Then moved on to the volute, i had no idea how to do this so i just guessed, i used the rasp, rat tail file and spindle sander




















Marking out router steps for neck transition




all routed




Started blending with a rasp




All sanded




I now have the whole neck and body sanded to 80 grit and the neck and transition are all smooth.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone have any Ideas about the mystery switch? I can tell you that it will be Vari special.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 11, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Anyone have any Ideas about the mystery switch? I can tell you that it will be Vari special.



On and off?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 12, 2013)

Some "lead" from colored pencils




Drilled some holes, some werent even close to centered




Set and glued in




Filed flush




Since my mom's iphone was better that my crappy phone camera, i took some mockup shots
















I decided to use the bkp style covers for this


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2013)

Needs smaller pics.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 13, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> Needs smaller pics.


Lol. sorry, I sent them all as actual size but some of them sent small and some the right size, But i cant take them again


----------



## Negav (Sep 13, 2013)

Woooooooooooa. This contests is getting intense!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 18, 2013)

New phone=Better pics


Anyone have any color ideas
I'm between a couple options,
1.Solid white
2.Something like this


3.This in blue or green


Can anyone tell me why the pictures are coming out so small, if you click on them they become better though.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 18, 2013)

i think the last two are cool but the top is maple, you could finish the guitar like the ran crusher models https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...480.1073741831.104154916329757&type=3&theater


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah but since I can't get maple at home depit, I'm stuck with pine,I actually experimented with that style black by staining and lightly sanding back, but for some reason it turned out a wierd green /blue ugly color


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 18, 2013)

on a topic completely unrelated to guitar building, I had a rather great discovery.
I chucked a whisk in the drill press


A cup with ice cream


A perfect milkshake


Feel free to shower me with praise.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 19, 2013)

So I routed and chiseled out the nut slot




Input jack hole


tore out some


----------



## Deegatron (Sep 19, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> on a topic completely unrelated to guitar building, I had a rather great discovery.
> I chucked a whisk in the drill press
> View attachment 35343
> 
> ...


 
I BOW TO THE SUPERIOR MIND!!!!!

Pure brilliance.... I own a dedicated milkshake maker... but in the future i'll prolly make them this way just cuz.....


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 19, 2013)

I like your jackhole.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 19, 2013)

Deegatron said:


> I BOW TO THE SUPERIOR MIND!!!!!
> 
> Pure brilliance.... I own a dedicated milkshake maker... but in the future i'll prolly make them this way just cuz.....





HaMMerHeD said:


> I like your jackhole.



Thanks guys!
I just noticed something, that is a smear of blood on the headstock.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 19, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Thanks guys!
> I just noticed something, that is a smear of blood on the headstock.


Br00tal


----------



## Kevin King (Sep 19, 2013)

I would love to build guitars like this one day, any advice for a beginner?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 19, 2013)

Kevin King said:


> I would love to build guitars like this one day, any advice for a beginner?



Well, I still consider myself a beginner, but, as far as advice goes, just get started.My first build was 2years ago when I was 12, even though I had a lot of help, if a 12 year old can do it I gurantee you can. Dont take this the wrong way, you should still do a lot of research, but don't be scared to get started. 

So I just spent an hour thicknessing some oak into veneer, just to find out the piece was too short.ugggggghhhhhh.measure twice, cut once. I think ill just leave that hole in the headstock, If anyone asks , It is a "Tone Hole"


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 20, 2013)

So I tried a new method of staining it black, this might be the finish for the top.
With flash.


Without flash


Negative mockup.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 21, 2013)

Sanding day!
Today I will share with you something so important, that luthiers aren't sharing with up and coming builders.
Always start a day of guitar building with a healthy and nutritious meal.




Now since pine is pretty soft, and I'm pretty careless with it, I have quite a few dents in the wood.This is a great trick I learned from Ron Kirn, who is an expert luthier over at TDPRI.
So you get your guitar and an iron.



And start ironing with a damp cloth.



Yes the pink princess cloth is necessary.




This swells the fibers in the wood and brings the dents to the surface. Obviously this raises the grain so it will have to be sanded down.








I thought that this was a cool pic.




Little tip, the sole of a plane makes a great sanding block.




So after a couple hours sanding...




Staining will commence in a few hours, I'm staining the top black and leaving the back and sides natural.




I think the back looks sexy.




You can see that I refined the tone hole a little.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking great man!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 21, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Looking great man!


Thank You!
So I started staining.
All masked up.




I masked the scalloped horns




I used a rolled up sock to apply the stain




First coat.




After sanding back and a second coat




This horn came out good.




This one bled a little




I sanded back the fretboard








Stained the headstock,too.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 21, 2013)

Education, information, comedy, breakfast, milkshakes and guitars.

Bloody awesome thread.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 21, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> Looking great!





CD1221 said:


> Education, information, comedy, breakfast, milkshakes and guitars.
> 
> Bloody awesome thread.



Lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 21, 2013)

Edit: Double post. Sorry.How did they post ten minutles apart?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 22, 2013)

So I decided to stain the horns black ,too. I think it looks better.




This pic shows the body color a little better.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 23, 2013)

shit this thing is coming out nicely.

The horn stain was a good call.


----------



## bannyd (Sep 23, 2013)

love it! subscribed!!

Also - whats your overall cost so far?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 23, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> shit this thing is coming out nicely.
> 
> The horn stain was a good call.





bannyd said:


> love it! subscribed!!
> 
> Also - whats your overall cost so far?


Thanks, and i added it up a couple weeks ago and i was somewhere around 100 dollars and that was counting the cost of frets which i havent bought yet
Edit: I counted most of the used hardware around half price or a little above.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, i got in trouble at school so i havent really been getting much progress done.
i decided to go away from the bkp style covers, i ordered a cream bobbin topper for the gfs veh because i didnt want to use two crappy pickups.i used another one so the color matched better.you can see that the poles dont really match up with the holes because i ordered the wrong spacing.

Edit: the pic isnt working. Ill fix it later


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 28, 2013)

I also made some knobs from a dowel and painted the cavities black


----------



## 9voltchicken (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn, you've made some nice progress. It's amazing what you can do with your mind, some basic materials, and tools. Keep it up!


----------



## Kroaton (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn that came out looking nice and clean.

Keep us posted.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 28, 2013)

9voltchicken said:


> Damn, you've made some nice progress. It's amazing what you can do with your mind, some basic materials, and tools. Keep it up!





Kroaton said:


> Damn that came out looking nice and clean.
> 
> Keep us posted.



Thanks!

Im using watco teak oil.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 30, 2013)

So I tried to shoot a video of the finish. I want to try to sand it later today or tomorrow.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 1, 2013)

Last coat of oil



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 5, 2013)

So the finish is...well, finished



[/URL][/IMG]
A little sneak peak of the next one. Seven strings. Three p90s. Floyd rose.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 8, 2013)

25 ebay cheapo frets.



[/URL][/IMG]
These went in perfectly fine.



[/URL][/IMG]
So it turned out when i reslotted the fretboard i used too wide of a blade for the fret tang.so i used a little glue.



[/URL][/IMG]
Then the guitar decided to jump off of the table. I ended up catching it but the ragged frets didnt like me so much. I look so white with the flash on.



[/URL][/IMG]
All done.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably going to want to trim and file those down...

...and btw, I always glue frets in. My preferred glue is Loctite super glue gel. Good stuff, gives you plenty of open time.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 9, 2013)

Uhm... Is it normal to tap in frets on a glass table  ? That must be safe, no risk there.

But it looks very nice!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 9, 2013)

I've thought in the past of using some Home Depot red oak for a fretboard but never did cause I thought it just didn't look like what I was gong for. Now after seeing this build with the ceruse style finish on the fretboard, it looks great. I gotta give this a try some time.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 19, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Probably going to want to trim and file those down...
> 
> ...and btw, I always glue frets in. My preferred glue is Loctite super glue gel. Good stuff, gives you plenty of open time.





YJGB said:


> Uhm... Is it normal to tap in frets on a glass table  ? That must be safe, no risk there.
> 
> But it looks very nice!





DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> I've thought in the past of using some Home Depot red oak for a fretboard but never did cause I thought it just didn't look like what I was gong for. Now after seeing this build with the ceruse style finish on the fretboard, it looks great. I gotta give this a try some time.


Thanks 
I didn't have very much time to work this week but I got the frets trimmed this week 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 12, 2013)

Still going on that fretwork








I wasn't happy with the finish on the neck so I sanded it off and re did some stuff that got scraped up during fretwork


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 16, 2013)

She's assembled but not wired yet.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow. I didn't realize how close I came to $100. As previously states I'm counting previously used materials ( floyd,bridge pickup) as half price.And the final price is................. $99.79


----------



## schwiz (Nov 18, 2013)

You spent all this time on building a guitar and you didn't sand the sides after staining the top!?!? Dude.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 18, 2013)

schwiz said:


> You spent all this time on building a guitar and you didn't sand the sides after staining the top!?!? Dude.



That's just the lighting. I spent a few hours cleaning up the stain


----------



## schwiz (Nov 19, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> That's just the lighting. I spent a few hours cleaning up the stain



Whew. You had me worried there. Can't wait to see it when it's complete!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 22, 2013)

So I was going to post a "Final Picture", but it came out kind of boring, so I made them a little more interesting.
Original


----------



## muffinbutton (Nov 23, 2013)

How does the oak feel for a fretboard?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 23, 2013)

muffinbutton said:


> How does the oak feel for a fretboard?


Since I didnt want to grainfill it, it has very open pores, its not uncomforfable, it just feels different.


----------



## firebelly (Nov 25, 2013)

Is the nut/neck/bridge all perfectly in line? Looks like by the 20th fret the first string is a fair bit towards the centre of the fretboard.

Looks ....ing cool for 90 bucks though


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 25, 2013)

firebelly said:


> Is the nut/neck/bridge all perfectly in line? Looks like by the 20th fret the first string is a fair bit towards the centre of the fretboard.
> 
> Looks ....ing cool for 90 bucks though


Actually there was a little problem with the bridge alignment, but I got that all worked out now with a little adjustment.
In the pic I think its because the strings weren't tuned at all, and really slack. I put the strings on and out of excitment, and just had to take a picture, it's fine now though.


----------



## kodokunohatumei (Nov 26, 2013)

Jesus christ dude, that's great.

I'll give you 200 for it


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 26, 2013)

That looks great. Really digging the fretboard.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2013)

My vote. you have it


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Good luck to all the other guys!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you might be the only one that finished.


----------



## craigny (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks awesome dude....any updated final pics yet?


----------



## Metlupass2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Final pics? I think hes done dude.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 8, 2013)

screw pictures, lets have a video  great job, really liking it


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

Metlupass2 said:


> Final pics? I think hes done dude.


 
Thats what im asking...i havent seen a fully assembled pic yet in this thread...has he posted any?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 10, 2013)

Some final pics are over here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-home-depot-challenge-build.html#post3814468


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude it came out awesome!! Well done man.


----------

